# Bottomless Portafiller



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

Does anyone know where the best place to buy one from is?

I've had a look on ebay and there's a nice looking walnut handled one, but no idea of quality. It's like £29.99


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Does anyone know where the best place to buy one from is?
> 
> I've had a look on ebay and there's a nice looking walnut handled one, but no idea of quality. It's like £29.99


For a classic? Which machine ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah, gaggia classic 74507? it's only an old one for now.

Thanks boots


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The one that most people seem have success with is the one from Happy Donkey, some of the eBay ones don't have the base fully cut out and won't take some of the larger capacity baskets.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The one from Shock Waves on ebay is really nice with the bottom fully cut away to make room for the larger baskets.

It also looks like it was made to be bottomless as opposed to one that has been cut down.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Milanski said:


> The one from Shock Waves on ebay is really nice with the bottom fully cut away to make room for the larger baskets.
> 
> It also looks like it was made to be bottomless as opposed to one that has been cut down.


I have one from ShockWave, in my opinion it is good quality. The polish finish is very smooth. It seems it was made by Motta. I use the large basket without any problem because the bottom was cut completely throughout

Let me measure then let you know if it is the same or a bit thinner than the stock Gaggia one

It seems very difficult to find the same quality one for £29.99


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

My shock waves one is perfect gaggia fodder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

what other updrades / mods do you guys run?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

OPV mod and silvia wand - both v worthwhile in my opinion...


----------

